
Your Post Has Been Removed: Tech Giants and Freedom of Speech (Open Access Book) - headalgorithm
https://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-3-030-25968-6
======
oyra
'Tech Giants'? Did they mean facebook, twitter, google? I guess.. We should
stop calling them 'Tech'. If they were once, not any more. Those are giant
advertisement companies, generating most if not all of their revenue from
advertisement. No one would call big investment banks 'Tech Giants' event
though they produce one of the most sophisticated software. Google departed
from being a Tech company when their former CEO reached out to the election
campaign manager of a certain political party and offered their 'influential
power' to them. Facebook never was a tech company. Those managed to accumulate
huge amount of money and use it to attract very talented people. However,
these talents put to work to extract data from 'the users' (young zuckerberg
named them very well once) and sell it to a highest bidder, literally. It is
very much the same as those mentioned above investment banks attract most of
the talents from physics and math to work on investment algorithms. Clear
definition would help to understand the motivation of advertisement companies
to remove a post, block a video or a user, to sensor one opinion or the other,
to offer their platforms to political campaign.

